# Rise of the Planet of the Apes



## Black Yoshi (Aug 21, 2011)

I certainly hope I'm not the only who saw this, or I'll feel pretty stupid. ANYWAY, I thought it was pretty good. Much better than the last attempt, which honestly made me puke in my mouth. This one, on the other hand, had two things I really loved.

1, It referenced the original Planet of the Apes with Charleston Heston several times.

2, I think the explaination for the Ape's intelligence and the Human race's decline was much better this time around. Much more believable than the whole complex plotline that weaved through the older movies.

Anyone else like it? Or hate it, for whatever reason?


----------



## Green (Aug 23, 2011)

i grew up on classics like planet of the apes, so i was really happy to see all those old movie references, but the ending was... disappointing. it didn't really show how they came to conquer the planet; it showed them making peace with the humans and then it was over. ): i liked the rest of it though.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 27, 2011)

Well, if you stay an additional five minutes, you realize that the grumpy neighbor has been infected, and that he's actually a pilot, so he goes to other parts of the world, spreading the virus and while it's not clear probably giving it to monkeys while killing humans at the same time.

Back on topic, I really enjoyed the movie, and even my uncle, who usually despises hollywood big budgets hardcore found it to be very respectful of the older movies while at the same time bringing new elements and finding a more plausible theory on how the Apes actually became dominant.


----------

